# Paved or Gravel? Why choose only one?



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

sign of good things to come.









more good things









Knobby things









dirty things









rooty things









reflecting things









Ok, so my pictures don't really show the winding nature of these roads, but sometimes you don't want to stop in the middle of the best parts.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Oh ya, that is what I am talking about!


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

We have a word for that down here. A pavel ride.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Captivating picxures. What the heck is that miror soing stapled to a tree? Well, I`m pretty sure I know what its for, but it still strikes me strange. Nice post.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

rkj__ said:


> Ok, so my pictures don't really show the winding nature of these roads, but sometimes you don't want to stop in the middle of the best parts.



Mirror wouldn't be there if they weren't winding roads.

Nice.


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

rodar y rodar said:


> Captivating picxures. What the heck is that miror soing stapled to a tree? Well, I`m pretty sure I know what its for, but it still strikes me strange. Nice post.


It was across the street from somebody's driveway, so that they cold see better, and not pull out directly into oncoming traffic.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Just about all my rides are on gravel and paved (pavel? graved?) with bits of trail thrown in to link things up. Not being locked into one kind of terrain gives me the ability to dodge the worst of the road traffic. It's getting worse. On the gravel/dirt roads of SW Ontario I'm unlucky if I see two cars in thirty miles and I never see a truck. But then I can count on less than one hand the number of other riders I've seen out there in over 20 years. I'm the only local person who rides them.

I used to use my mountain bike (modified for dirt roads) but last summer switched to the finest tool for them - a cyclocross bike.


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

Mike T. said:


> I used to use my mountain bike (modified for dirt roads) but last summer switched to the finest tool for them - a cyclocross bike.


On this ride I was on an old rigid Bianchi MTB with 2.1s. The added comfort over the cross bike is a nice benefit, but the cross bike glides down the paved sections easier. 

Either bike works just fine. I was not in any real hurry.


----------



## normalnorm (Jan 16, 2006)

Nice pics. Like always....

You got some balls....its been pretty cold lately. Around -8C for highs or for our American friends.....about 17 Fahrenheit. Too cold for me, Im too soft. 

Is that Ancaster?


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

normalnorm said:


> Nice pics. Like always....
> 
> You got some balls....its been pretty cold lately. Around -8C for highs or for our American friends.....about 17 Fahrenheit. Too cold for me, Im too soft.
> 
> Is that Ancaster?


I can't ride the trainer inside (no room allotted), so it is either ride the trainer in the cold garage, or just ride out in the cold. I've decided I prefer riding in the cold. Rides are usually short: 30-60 minutes.

I think I have hardened up a little over the years, along with acquiring appropriate gear.

This ride was just from my place in the Medowlands, down Sulfur Springs until Governor's road, and then back.


----------

